# Any Ducks yet????



## Arrowhead (Nov 18, 2009)

Anybody gettin any good duck huntin in yet? Im still chasin deer, but have ducks on the brain. Its super slow here, its been warm and most of the corn/beans are still in. Friends have been going out and say its the worst they seen for ducks. Colder weather is coming, it should improve.


----------



## RacerX (Nov 19, 2009)

Looking to get out this weekend for the first time this season. Next week I'll be heading North to do a little duck hunting for a few days in Rhode Island.


----------

